# Ecran externe - HDMI + Jack - Problème de son



## tadaa9 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je dispose d'un mac book pro 13 pouces et d'un écran plat samsung équipé de hauts parleurs.

Pour l'image : j'ai relié le mac au samsung à l'aide d'un cable HDMI et d'un convertisseur MiniDisplayPort/HDMI.
Pour le son : j'ai relié le mac au samsung à l'aide du cable Jack branché sur la sortie audio du mac et sur l'entrée audio du samsung.

Je n'ai aucun soucis pour l'image, mais pour le son c'est une autre affaire ! En effet : aucun son ne sort de mon écran plat. J'ai l'impression que du fait que l'écran soit branché en HDMI, il coupe la sortie son analogique par la prise jack. Et je ne trouve rien dans les menus de configuration pour lui dire de prendre le son !

Avez-vous une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## gildas1 (30 Novembre 2009)

As tu essayé avec le HDMI déconnecté pour voir si le son sort?

parfois connecter le HDMI en second peut arranger ce pb...

bonne chance


----------



## Holy Diver (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

sur certaines TV (ex.: ma TV LCD Sharp) , il faut configurer l'entrée HDMI de telle façon qu'elle ne gère que la vidéo et pas le son; c'est seulement en faisant cela que le son entrant via la prise jack sera pris en compte et sortira par les enceintes de la TV.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Mimi38 (1 Décembre 2009)

tadaa9 a dit:


> Pour l'image : j'ai relié le mac au samsung à l'aide d'un cable HDMI et d'un convertisseur MiniDisplayPort/HDMI.
> Pour le son : j'ai relié le mac au samsung à l'aide du cable Jack branché sur la sortie audio du mac et sur l'entrée audio du samsung.
> Je n'ai aucun soucis pour l'image, mais pour le son c'est une autre affaire ! En effet : aucun son ne sort de mon écran plat. J'ai l'impression que du fait que l'écran soit branché en HDMI, il coupe la sortie son analogique par la prise jack. Et je ne trouve rien dans les menus de configuration pour lui dire de prendre le son !



Bonjour,
Cela dépend aussi du modèle de TV. Pour moi (MacMini et TV Samsung), je dispose à l'arrière de la TV d'un panneau DV IN (HDMI2) (sortie audio DVI R-AUDIO-L) qui permet de faire passer le son sans problème. La vidéo passe par HDMI2.


----------



## tadaa9 (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses. 

gildas1: Je viens d'essayer mais ça ne fait rien.

HolyDiver, Mimi38 : Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à trouver dans les menus ou régler cela ! De plus : il s'agit d'un écran plat de pc et non du télévision, donc j'ai beaucoup moins de fonctionnalités !

Petite information en passant : le cable stéréo fournit avec l'écran à un bout bleu et l'autre vert, peut être qu'il en faut un autre ? Bien que je doute... lol


----------



## ced68 (1 Décembre 2009)

tadaa9 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je dispose d'un mac book pro 13 pouces et d'un écran plat samsung équipé de hauts parleurs.
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, sauf que j'ai une télé Samsung... J'ai un cable audio Jack-RCA et ma télé connectée en HDMI... et pas de son 

C'est comme s'il ne captait pas que du son entrait dans l'entrée AV IN. Vu que normalement il devrait avoir du son via le HDMI ça peut être logique en un sens...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Décembre 2009)

idem pour moi (mac mini + TV samsung).

Avec un adapteur minidisplay-VGA, j'avais l'image et en ajoutant un cable jack, je faisait passer le son du mini vers la TV sans probleme.

J'ai recemment remplacé cet adaptateur par un miniDVi-HDMI (ca me semblait mieux que le VGA et j'avais besoin de recuprer cet adaptateur VGA) et le son passe plus du tout.

C'est comme si le fait de brancher une prise HDMI sur la TV desactive l'entree son via jack (car la TV s'attends peut etre a avoir le son via ce HDMI justement).


----------



## ced68 (1 Décembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> J'ai recemment remplacé cet adaptateur par un miniDVi-HDMI (ca me semblait mieux que le VGA et j'avais besoin de recuprer cet adaptateur VGA) et le son passe plus du tout.
> 
> C'est comme si le fait de brancher une prise HDMI sur la TV desactive l'entree son via jack (car la TV s'attends peut etre a avoir le son via ce HDMI justement).


Est ce que ton Mac Mini est branché sur le HDMI 1 ou sur un autre HDMI ? Je pense que le 1 devrait peut être être capable de le capter...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Décembre 2009)

ced68 a dit:


> Est ce que ton Mac Mini est branché sur le HDMI 1 ou sur un autre HDMI ? Je pense que le 1 devrait peut être être capable de le capter...



ben j'ai qu'un seul connecteur HDMI.
Quand j'ai mon lecteur DVD dessus, pas de probleme le son passe.

Il me semble bien que la TV attends de recevoir le son a travers le HDMI une fois celui-ci branché et nulle par ailleurs.

et que vu qu'Apple ne fait pas passer le son via ses ports miniDVI ou miniportdisplay (ensuite convertis en HDMI avec des adaptateurs) mais uniquement par la prise jack, on l'a in ze baba (pour l'instant)....

bon, je continue mes bidouilles. Le premier qui trouve tient les autres au jus


----------



## Holy Diver (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

il reste la solution de l'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI, avec support du son numérique:

http://www.kanexlive.com/products/item.aspx?id=3495

Vivement que ça soit dispo en France

Bonne soirée

H_D


----------



## tadaa9 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Vous avez dit exactement ce que je pensais ! Quand on branche du HDMI, ça coupe la sortie jack...

Holy Diver: Je trouve que ta solution est moyenne. Déjà, l'adaptateur coûte chère mais en plus il mange un port usb... sur les deux que j'ai ! C'est loin d'être l'idéal.

M'enfin bon... je vais devoir acheter un kit d'enceintes. Le passage au mac me coûte chère.


----------

